# Theater of operation to aircraft ID (serial numbers and such) lookup resources?



## Ralph Haus (Aug 17, 2022)

When doing GBs it would be helpful to find a kit that not only contains the aircraft that was involved in the subject 'theater of operation', but to have a kit that contains the markings of the squadron and aircraft that was involved. I'm loosing in my search on the internet. Not many sites give specific on location information. I'm sure it's operator error!

I realize that the solution may well be to find a separate decal set? But just in case.

Edit: I have kits that fit the required GB definitions for aircraft, but most do not have the appropriate markings (decals) to make them fit the locations. Just a request for help in finding the appropriate kits or decal sets to match the campaigns.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 24, 2022)

Ralph, head over to scalemates.com and type in the kit you have. For the current GB we'll use Bill's Tamiya 1:48 Spitfire Mk.V as your kit. The site is peculiar in that they want 1:48 and not 1/48.
Enter it into the search bar and select the top choice





​The kit....




​Decal choices...




​There is a timeline that shows the history of the kit which is clickable and also most have a PDF of the instructions




​As you know, most instruction sheets show dates and locations for the decal options so its just a matter of going through the instruction PDFs and looking for the appropriate option




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Aug 25, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Ralph, head over to scalemates.com and type in the kit you have. For the current GB we'll use Bill's Tamiya 1:48 Spitfire Mk.V as your kit. The site is peculiar in that they want 1:48 and not 1/48.
> Enter it into the search bar and select the top choice
> 
> View attachment 683677
> ...


Yes. I finally wound up there. I was hoping to just be able to find a site that was specific to a theater and have some details on the individual pilots and aircraft that were involved. Certainly there are theater specific sites, but none that I have found that go into that type of detail. Scalemates is certainly a great resource.

As for GB-55, I had decided to do a Bf-109 G-6 (7/JG27 - E. Klade 1944, Greece) with an Academy 1/72 kit I had in my stash. After looking at the small parts I decided, at this time, to up the scale. Ordered (its in the mail) a Tamiya 1/48 of the same craft, however it's markings are for Crete 1943. Same I guess?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

